# Lelit Grace



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Lelit Grace doesn't seem to get much mention here. Anybody have/had one that can share their experience?


----------



## barrybigtoe (Nov 8, 2020)

I have one!!

Its my first machine so I can't compare against anything else but Iv not Iv any issues. Iv had the machine for about 3 months.

Only comment I will make is the 57mm portafilter, you are limited to accessories due to the size. But everything is available.

I have the Lelit 57.4mm Tamper, 57mm competition basket, 57mm dosing funnel.

If you have any questions just let me know.


----------

